# Macbook qui a pris l'eau...



## Tyler33 (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

En rentrant de soirée ce matin vers 6h du matin en état  d'alcoolémie avancé, j'ai renversé un peu d'eau sur mon macbook (qui  était fermé)... Pour être plus précis, j'ai renversé un verre d'eau (eau  + sirop d'orange) et l'eau a "glissée" sous mon macbook... 

En voulant l'allumer tout à l'heure, vers 15h, j'ai eu un écran  gris avec un dossier contenant un point d'interrogation.. en clair il  ne démarre plus 

Est ce que c'est déjà arrivé à certains d'entre vous ? Si oui,  quels conseils pouvez vous me donner ? (à part celui d'arrêter de boire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) Est ce que je risque de perdre des données ? 

Je suis un peu inquiet...


----------



## Madalvée (25 Octobre 2013)

Tyler33 a dit:


> Est ce que c'est déjà arrivé à certains d'entre vous ?



Jamais en 13 ans de forums. Etonnant, non ?


----------



## Tyler33 (25 Octobre 2013)

Hum.

C'est surtout sur le mélange "eau + sirop" que je me pose des questions, avec le sucre, tout ça...


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2013)

Tyler33 a dit:


> Hum.
> 
> C'est surtout sur le mélange "eau + sirop" que je me pose des questions, avec le sucre, tout ça...


Essaye de le placer ouvert dans un endroit ventilé et sec durant au moins 36 heures avant d'essayer un redémarrage


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2013)

eteins !

premiere chose à faire en ce cas
tout débrancher , enlever batterie si amovible
faire sortir un max de liquide ( en retournant si c'est entré par le clavier)

et ensuite soit demonter nettoyer rapidement
soit laisser secher plusieurs jours avant même d'allumer
--
eau +sucre et electronique
Aie
--
on repete ETEINDRE

edit 
grillé


----------



## Tyler33 (25 Octobre 2013)

Merci !

En fait j'ai renversé l'eau sur la table, le macbook était posé sur cette table et l'eau a glissé par en dessous (d'ailleurs, y'avait vraiment pas beaucoup de sirop dans le verre)... C'est un macbook air, du coup je peux pas retirer la batterie :/

Donc en gros vaut mieux que je réessaye de l'allumer après demain ? Par curiosité, ça risque quoi si j'essaye de l'allumer alors que c'est "trop tôt" ? 

Et pour les données, vous pensez que c'est sauvable ?


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2013)

Tyler33 a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> En fait j'ai renversé l'eau sur la table, le macbook était posé sur cette table et l'eau a glissé par en dessous (d'ailleurs, y'avait vraiment pas beaucoup de sirop dans le verre)... C'est un macbook air, du coup je peux pas retirer la batterie :/
> 
> ...


Si c'est pas suffisament sec tu risques un court circuit&#8230; 

Sois patient et attends&#8230;


----------



## Tyler33 (25 Octobre 2013)

D'accord, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !

Je vais essayer d'être patient même si c'est un peu stressant comme situation (j'avais vraiment TOUT dessus...)


----------



## Srad57 (25 Octobre 2013)

Tiens nous au courant si tu as réussi à le rallumer ou pas


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2013)

Tyler33 a dit:


> i c'est un peu stressant comme situation


normal , c'est pas joyeux d'avoir un incident avec  un outil essentiel
(que ce soit réparable ou non)



> (j'avais vraiment TOUT dessus...)


lecon annexe
une chose de bon sens qu'il ne faudra plus négliger
les sauvegardes externes
Al 'avenir acheter un ou deux disques externes pour faire des sauvegardes time machine sur l'un et clones bootables sur l'autre

time machine bosse seul quand dd externe est branché
lescloners c'est quand on veut ou quand on les prgramme pour bosser pour faire une synchro ou clone
---
concernant la panne
le plus probable :réparation materielle
(par toi ou réparateur)
pour l'instant il est impossible de dire quoi exactement
(faudrait ouvrir et diagnostiquer)

 mais il est possible que le disque ne soit pas atteint( ou pas trop)  et données recuperables, en mettant ce DD dans un boitier pour tenter une recup -copie -clone sur un autre disque


----------



## lastnero (31 Octobre 2013)

Des nouvelles ?

Pour récupérer tes données, je sais pas trop.
Peut etre en branchant à un autre mac en mode cible, je sais pas si le mac doit étre allumé ou non.

Je connais aps les connectiques des ssd apple sur les modéles récents, je crois que c'est propriétaire, pas pratique ... mais à voir s'il existe un adaptateur usb/port ssd mac


----------



## oxygo (31 Octobre 2013)

Tyler33 a dit:


> En voulant l'allumer tout à l'heure, vers 15h, j'ai eu un écran  gris avec un dossier contenant un point d'interrogation.. en clair il  ne démarre plus



Si tu as toujours cet icône c'est que ton DD est mort. Donc les données qui sont dessus avec. Sur un Macbook Air tu n'as plus qu'un racheter un SSD et le clipser sinon tu peux toujours aller dans un centre de réparation agrée et voir si ton MBA rentre dans le cadre des échanges de SSD couvert par Apple suite aux mauvaises séries.


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2013)

oxygo a dit:


> Si tu as toujours cet icône c'est que ton DD est mort. Donc les données qui sont dessus avec. Sur un Macbook Air tu n'as plus qu'un racheter un SSD et le clipser sinon tu peux toujours aller dans un centre de réparation agrée et voir si ton MBA rentre dans le cadre des échanges de SSD couvert par Apple suite aux mauvaises séries.



Tu as lu le 1er message en entier ? A la base il a renversé de l'eau dessus et ça n'entre pas dans le cadre d'une défectuosité prise en charge par Apple.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as lu le 1er message en entier ? A la base il a renversé de l'eau dessus et ça n'entre pas dans le cadre d'une défectuosité prise en charge par Apple.


Ou pour le dire autrement

_A l'eau , non mais à l'eau quoi_

(je sors)


----------



## oxygo (31 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as lu le 1er message en entier ? A la base il a renversé de l'eau dessus et ça n'entre pas dans le cadre d'une défectuosité prise en charge par Apple.



Oui je l'ai lu puisque je dis "tu peux TOUJOURS aller" et toi tu l'as lu en entier ? Il dit bien qu'il n'a pas renversé le verre SUR le mac, mais SUR la table et l'eau a glissé SOUS le mac, avec la hauteur des tampons, sauf si c'est un SCEAU qu'il a renversé l'eau n'aurait pratiquement pas du toucher les composants. Et si c'était une coïncidence qu'il ait cet icône au démarrage, symbole des fameux SSD grillés ? C'est quand même bizarre l'eau est allé directement sur le SSD et la carte mère fonctionne toujours ? Hm ?

Deux façons de le savoir : 
- Au démarrage fait un Apple Diagnostic : appuies sur D 
- Ou brancher un DDE et faire un Hard recevory (CMD+ALT+R au démarrage) et voir si l'utilitaire de disque voit le SSD, sinon installer OS X sur le DDE et voir si le reste de la machine fonctionne post-installation. 

:mouais:


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

je crois JAMAIS aux coïncidences quand un mac a un flirt avec de l'eau,

quand cela arrive ''ça fouette du derche''


----------



## thierry37 (1 Novembre 2013)

Je débarque après le début de la discussion, mais j'allais dire exactement comme Oxygo.

Si l'est est passée en dessous, je vois même pas où est le problème.

Maintenant, c'est Tyler qui va nous en dire un peu plus (s'il a cuvé )
Est ce que l'eau est juste passée en dessous ? C'était mouillé sur les ports USB ?
C'est rentré par l'arrière du macbook, par les ouvertures de la ventilation ? (au niveau de la charnière)
Ecran fermé ou ouvert ? clavier tout mouillé ou non ?


Je te souhaite vraiment que ça soit juste le SSD qui a laché. Ce serait "cool".

Enfin... c'est moins pire que tout le mac à jeter.


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Enfin... c'est moins pire que tout le mac à jeter.



si la flotte est vicieusement passé par les divers ports ou autres, c'est ce qui risque d'arriver...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> si la flotte est vicieusement passé par les divers ports ou autres, c'est ce qui risque d'arriver...


de maniere generale vaut mieux quel'eau passe par les ports
sinon ca rend la navigation portuaire  très incertaine


bon à part ca
quelque soit les sens d'entrée de la dite flotte ( qui d'ailleurs n'est pas de la flotte mais un jus d'orange , ce qui est plus corrosif) ca ne sera pas pris en charge gracieusement par SAV
sauf si les detecteurs d'humidité auraient miraculeusement été  insensibles
(ils ont plutot une tendance au contraire  à l'hypersensibilité, Apple a eu droit à quelques poursuites à ce sujet)


La fort curieuse coincidence de l'ncident de démarrage après l'anecdote de l'eau,  n'est que fort peu probablement une coincidence , mais le fruit ( ici en jus délayé) de ce qui est communément appelé: cause à effet


----------



## esimport (4 Novembre 2013)

un tuto avait été posté à l'époque sur la conduite à tenir en cas de dommage liquide:

oxydation d'une carte-mère par un dommage liquide

pour récupérer les donnée contenus sur la barrette SSD, il existe maintenant des adaptateurs spéciaux pouvant lire ces mémoires flash:

adaptateur SSD macbook air


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2013)

Plus de nouvelles de *Tyler33*. Est-ce que son Macbook a vraiment coulé ?


----------



## Srad57 (4 Novembre 2013)

Je lui avais demandé de nous tenir au courant.
J'espère qu'il reviendra nous dire ce qu'il en est, c'est toujours bon à savoir


----------

